# Casportpony - Here's one for You



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In return for your gift of Math, I'd like to share something from me that involves solving a puzzle: (N equals E)


GQ FKEWJ BZF DNNJN VBZP 

PH JNN EBJEBFNJ , FH AHK 

PUGZW PUNA DH PH PUN

VBPNTQHVSJ ' VBPNTQBSSJ ?


hints: you have to use the rhythms of speech, what words are used in questions, rules of vocabulary, words, and sentence structure. Example: if you have a word with 2 letters and the first letter is N, there's a limited amount of letters that can be the second letter to form a word N (aeiouy). 
Anyone can print this out to work on it, but don't give Kathy the answer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh Kathy! I did this puzzle and immediately thought of you!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

That's making my head hurt, lol.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

GQ FKEWJ BZF DNNJN VBZP 
if ducks and geese want
PH JNN EBJEBFNJ , FH AHK 
to see cascades do you



PUGZW PUNA DH PH PUN
think they go to the

VBPNTQHVSJ ' VBPNTQBSSJ ?
waterfowls waterfalls ????


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Karen, thanks, that was fun! Mike and I just did it together.

-K


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I'm glad you liked it.


It was a lot harder for me than the math stuff, lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those take time to learn or remember little rules in sentences. I had one the other day that broke rules, the letters were _a_aii and thought I made a mistake. Turned out to be Hawaii..

HOw are you at chemistry?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Not very good with chemistry.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I promise you I did not cheat, lol, way too stubborn to do that... but for those that want to cheat, here is a link: http://rumkin.com/tools/cipher/cryptogram-solver.php

Just copy and paste:
GQ FKEWJ BZF DNNJN VBZP PH JNN EBJEBFNJ , FH AHK PUGZW PUNA DH PH PUN VBPNTQHVSJ VBPNTQBSSJ


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What would the fun be in cheating?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What would the fun be in cheating?


I'd rather admit defeat! Way too proud to cheat.


----------

